# Thursday's MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Corrections are welcomed. 
Royals, D-Backs and Dodgers EI selections based on previous experience this year with DirecTV.

*Red = Superstation feeds*
*Blue = DirecTV EI feeds*

10:05am PT - 
Devil Rays (No TV) @ Twins (No TV) 
Braves *(Turner South & EI 754)* @ Brewers (No TV)

10:10am PT - 
Marlins *(FSN Florida & EI 755)* @ Cardinals (No TV)

12:05pm PT - 
Pirates (No TV) @ Rockies (No TV)

1:05pm PT - 
Expos (No TV) @ Astros (No TV)

2:05pm PT - 
Cubs *(WGN)* @ Padres (No TV)

4:05pm PT - 
Angels (No TV) @ Indians *(FSN Ohio & EI 756)* 
Royals *(FSN Midwest & EI 757)* @ Orioles (CSN-MidAtlantic)
Athletics (KICU) @ Yankees *(YES & EI 758)* 
Rangers *(FSN Southwest & EI 759)* @ Blue Jays (No TV)

5:05pm PT - 
Mariners *(FSN Northwest & EI 760)* @ White Sox (WCIU)

6:35pm PT - 
Mets (FSN New York) @ D'Backs *(FSN Arizona & EI 761)*

7:10pm PT - 
Reds (FSN Cincinnati) @ Dodgers *(FSN West 2 & EI 762)*


----------

